# Shed hunting



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody have their Vs hunting for dropped deer or elk sheds?

I just realized this could be another hobby to have with the dog, and I got pretty excited about the possibilities for places it could take us.

~B


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just 1/2 hour ago chatting about hunting and I had mentioned this spring I want to bring him to look for some shed's
I have never gone before
Yesterday I bought him an antler to chew on and he loves it.
So I'm curious as well if anyone has gone before.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We plan and doing this with Aspen this spring. My parent's farm has a significant deer population and their lab used to retrieve antlers from the property frequently - we haven't had to buy Aspen an antler yet, they've all been free from the farm and he loves them. 

We have been practicing having him find it, so we will see if he is successful come antler hunting season


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome. From what I gather - been reading and watching many videos - this is one more great way to engage their senses and give them a "job." We can reward the good "work" with some traditional play. My only concern was about whether or not it could conflict with proper upland bird hunting training.
Also, 'tis the season, as deer shed from January to March. So for those of you who have access to land, and a willing retriever, the timing is about as good as it gets.
I just ordered a kit online that has a soft dummy shed to get started with. I hope my puppy will be as excited as I am to get into this. 
~B


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Did the same With PIKE as Org trains - same thing dead bird find - antler find - the pup loves it - gives us both something to do in the spring - in the fall PIKE sometimes finds one when bird hunting - a great bonus !!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Go one step better.............find them when they're still attached.......... Pup will love it....... 

As others have said, use a separate word.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

He's enjoying this! We have only done a couple retrieves of the shed dummy a couple times a week, both inside and outside. I think this keeps him excited about it and wanting more. Need to move onto next steps with scenting and such though.

~B


----------

